# Outback Expands!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The new edition of* TRAILER LIFE MAGAZINE *(Feb 2005) has a short article on the new OUTBACK SYDNEY edition travel trailer.

The short article has a photo, and short article about KEYSTONE expanding into the more "residential style" SYDNEY travel trailers. (page 18)

Also....FYI:

Effective January 1, 2005...
All RV's carrying the RVIA seal will be required to have *CO DETECTORS* installed.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Regarding CO detectors, I saw that during the walk through of the 2005 Keystone Everest that we like so much. CO Detectors are now listed by Keystone as a "mandatory option."

Interesting word combination there...mandatory option. Might as well make them "standard?"

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jolly,

_New_ RVs sold after January 1 or any RV carrying the RVIA seal on the road after January 1?

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> Effective January 1, 2005...
> All RV's carrying the RVIA seal will be required to have *CO DETECTORS* installed.
> [snapback]21751[/snapback]​


Oh great, NOW they put them in







I have yet to install one though shy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Mark...
I wondered the same thing. I typed it exactly as in the magazine. I then went to RVIA website to look up the info, and couldn't find it.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I saw the same thing about they new Sydney edition...refers you to their website for more info. I could not find anything on the website that talked about the Sydney TT. Keystone needs to get on the ball and get their website updated. They still don't have the 28RSDS or any specs for the new 2005 models.









Sydney looks pretty, wish I could find more details.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Keystone will not update their website until the new 2005 models (the RSDS) arrive at dealers. Learned that at the Denver RV show.

Randy


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just my 2 cents, but I would guess the 1/1/05 date would apply to the manufacture date.

Happy Trails,


----------



## Sasha (Apr 13, 2004)

There are already 2005's at my dealer, and have been for about 2 months now. I saw the Keystone rep at the show in Atlanta and told him they needed to update their web site. All he said, was yeah, I know. Duh - if they want to sell their new products, what better way to advertise. He did mention that an option for any Sydney edition in 2005 will be a $300 option for a stand alone dinette, not a booth. Hopefully, they will get it together soon.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keystone has always been slow to release new brochures, and update their website.

I would think it would benefit them to do just the opposite!


----------



## Coachlight RV Sales (Oct 8, 2004)

The New 2005 Outback and Sydney Brochures are out at the dealers lots. These books where sent out several weeks ago. The brochures show the new floorplans and new features of the true 2005 units
Ken Lown
Coachlight RV Sales


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Regarding CO detectors, I saw that during the walk through of the 2005 Keystone Everest that we like so much. CO Detectors are now listed by Keystone as a "mandatory option."


You mean they weren't including them before?? Geez, I thought all manufacturers were installing them on every unit. What a lousy place to save a few bucks...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

They were previously required only on units with a generator.

There have been cases of people suffering effects of CO coming from neighbors running generators or portable generators that people bring.

RVIA thought the best solution was to require ALL RV's to have them. A wise decision, in my opinion. (of course, many of us beat them to the 'safety punch' and installed our own!)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

JimWilson said:


> > You mean they weren't including them before?? Geez, I thought all manufacturers were installing them on every unit. What a lousy place to save a few bucks...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I got my 05 back in October. CO monitor and all. Up above the couch, high on the wall. LP monitor, low on the floor.

Glad of that mandatory option.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

I got my 05 back in September with no CO detector.
Went back to the dealer the next week for some parts.
For some reason, I went out and stuck my head in the replacement they had gotten for the one they sold me.
It had a CO detector and additional coat hooks in it.
Kinda felt like I got ripped off on that deal


----------

